# Membership opening Southwest Ga. Hunt club



## Ricksq1 (Feb 12, 2005)

Southwest Ga hunting club has opening for 1 member for 2005-2006 hunting season. Abundant deer and Turkey population. Club has campsite on property with power.
At least 2 deer taken from property scoring 130 or better. Have taken deer in the 150 class. Several food plots located on property. We only allow 6 members on 500 acres. Attached are a few pictures of deer taken from property. 9 year QDM management in place, large hardwoods with pine thickets. Private property not paper company property.20 minutes from Columbus Ga. area


----------



## Beamer (Feb 13, 2005)

please send more info cost - family issues?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 13, 2005)

What county? How much per member?


----------



## Ricksq1 (Feb 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## UWGduck (Feb 17, 2005)

How much?


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Feb 20, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> What county? How much per member?




???


----------



## Ricksq1 (Feb 20, 2005)

The county the lease is located in is Marion. The price for the 2005-2006. Season is 940.00.


----------

